# كفلسفة خاصة : هل Plug gauge and Snap Gauge هي أداة قياس أم أداة فحص؟



## نايف علي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


كفلسفة خاصة : هل Plug gauge and Snap Gauge هي أداة قياس أم أداة فحص؟

وعموماً : Go - No Go Gauge هل تعتبر أداة قياس أو أداة فحص أم لاترى أن هناك فرق بين المعنين ؟

وأرجو ذكر الأسباب ؟


----------

